# Hot Girl Thread



## BothGunsBlazing (May 10, 2008)

So, I've seen lots of complainin' about the lack of a hot girl thread, y'know, all y'all have your hot boys thread .. there was even a thread for what men do you MEN find hot.

now now now, the most likely reason for this is that this is a site full of I don't know, FAs? and lets face it, there is a severe lack of BBW in the celebrity field. Basically if you want to find one, you're going to have to go to the online field for some pictures and wouldn't y'know? a lot of the hottest women post ON THIS VERY BOARD AND SO NO ONE FEELS LEFT OUT, TIS A BIT AWKWARD TO BE POSTIN' THEIR PICTURES RIGHT ON 'ERE. 

don't know why I'm shouting, but seriously, all you BHM who like the thinny chickies and what not can get it all out in this very thread, hell even your on the fence nonexclusive FAs can hook us all up with some hot guurl love. 

















Oh Kelly Clarkson! So hot! Want to touch the hiney! Arrroooooooo!


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

View attachment 42206


View attachment 42207


View attachment 42208


Anytime...anywhere...in front of anybody. 'nuff said.


----------



## Tooz (May 10, 2008)

Chick on the right.

I have had it BAD for her for YEARS.

And the chick on the right here:


----------



## AnnMarie (May 10, 2008)

I know a lot of FAs (full-time and all) who still find some of the skinny celebs hot in a "maybe not for a relationship... but yeah, damn!" way... so I think anyone can play along without hurt feelings - some of the chicks are just sexy, even if their body may or may not be what you'd actually look for!

I don't think I have a current celeb girl crush... my last one expired, and she doesn't give me "the feelings" anymore. I'll see if I can find a new one.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 10, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I know a lot of FAs (full-time and all) who still find some of the skinny celebs hot in a "maybe not for a relationship... but yeah, damn!" way... so I think anyone can play along without hurt feelings - some of the chicks are just sexy, even if their body may or may not be what you'd actually look for!
> 
> I don't think I have a current celeb girl crush... my last one expired, and she doesn't give me "the feelings" anymore. I'll see if I can find a new one.



Indeed. This thread is not meant to hurt any feelings and I don't want it to turn into some kind of competition, so that is why I was going for more of a celebrity themed type of thing. Y'know? Although, if anyone would like to post my picture in the HOTBOYTHREADTHAT'DBETOTALLYOKWITHMENODOUBT.

hm, that ended up reading like that'd be totally ok with men. <3 

This makes me feel terrible, but every celebrity crush I've ever had always seems to have what I call plumpability. Like when you see 'em and they have a chubby face one day and a thin one the next. You just KNOW they could totally gain weight like super easily. 






I offer Drew as an example. HOT.


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I offer Drew as an example. HOT.



I call your Drew and raise you a "saved by the bell era" Tiffany


----------



## Fascinita (May 10, 2008)

Daniela Sea.

View attachment 42211


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

And to add a little worldly flavor to it..
My favorite Korean "chick flick" actress/model..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

Lol....this might get a bigger response down on the BHM board


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol....this might get a bigger response down on the BHM board



But I'm neither H nor a M :blink:


----------



## William (May 10, 2008)

I doubt if this thread was created spontaneously that the percentages of fat to thin bodies would follow the Hot Boy thread. We will never know.

William


----------



## furious styles (May 10, 2008)

when i was a little kid i was in love with ripley


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> But I'm neither H nor a M :blink:




Me neither......but here's my submission....





:wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Me neither......but here's my submission....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit! *falls down giggling*


----------



## Suze (May 10, 2008)

Martha is definitely on my hot girl list  

View attachment 61-martha.jpg


View attachment 683562_356x237.jpg


View attachment 6905.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> when i was a little kid i was in love with ripley



same here, mate. whenever I'd go crying about monsters my mom would be like GO TO BED.

and I'd be like, but they mostly come out at night, mostly.

and she'd be all like. YOU'RE MOSTLY CRUISIN' FOR A BRUISIN' .. MOSTLY.

*sigh* I was holding out for a Ripley.


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

I remember watching Horse Whisper when I was a kid and _already_ noticing Scarletts' lips....

She's dreamy....

*and* an amazing actress.

i.e A Love Song For Bobby Long 

View attachment Scarlett_Johansson_08040013.jpg


View attachment Scarlett_Johansson_0710_0007.jpg


View attachment scarlettjohansson52.jpg


View attachment scarlettjohansson53.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (May 10, 2008)

OMG..I have SO many girl crushes that some would probably question why I married a man..but here a few of my favorites: (in order :blush: )


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

View attachment 42238


View attachment 42239


*dreamy sigh*


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

Kaori Mochida singer of Every little thing





Hitomi





Namie Amuro





Younha





Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

Kate Beckinsale WISHES she looked this good.....  

View attachment Kate-Beckinsale-84.jpg


----------



## Tooz (May 10, 2008)

Oh boy, surgically altered Asians


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Kate Beckinsale WISHES she looked this good.....



OH GAWD! ROFLMAO 

rep rep


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Kate Beckinsale WISHES she looked this good.....



Ok...uber creepy...and totally epic!


----------



## William (May 10, 2008)

This is creepy!








She is a lady that should not use make-up!






William



CAMellie said:


> Ok...uber creepy...and totally epic!


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I remember watching Horse Whisper when I was a kid and _already_ noticing Scarletts' lips....
> 
> She's dreamy....
> 
> ...



she IS really pretty... it's sort of annoying.


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

&#1050;&#1072;&#1082; &#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;...&#1101;&#1090;&#1086;.. teylephyone nahmber.. &#1087;&#1086;-&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;?







Zhanna Friske Actress (Devnye & Nochnoy Dozor etc..)





Anna Semenovitcha


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

View attachment 42241


My mother and I both agree that this lady is perfect.


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Oh boy, surgically altered Asians


I would have said "I smell jelousy!!".. but looking at the avatar.. How about some Tooz pics!!


----------



## largenlovely (May 10, 2008)

ok if i were a dude..or a lesbian..or bisexual i suppose...and i am none of these things lol, i'd be all about either Gwen Stephanie or Catherine Zeta Jones 

View attachment Gwen.jpg


View attachment catherinezjones.jpg


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> ok if i were a dude..or a lesbian..or bisexual i suppose...and i am none of these things lol, i'd be all about either Gwen Stephanie or Catherine Zeta Jones



hey baby hey baby HEY!

I loved her MORE when she was a LA Punk Babe in No Doubt...


----------



## Gingembre (May 10, 2008)

Daniela Sea is at the top of my girl crush list, but thought I shouldn't duplicate this early on in the thread. So, I present to you...

Katherine Moennig:





Aishwarya Rai:


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Daniela Sea.


Wait a second.. she's a she?


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

Maybe it's cause of the Q&U films, but Uma Thurman is a kickass babe....

With or without a Hanzo.:bow: 

View attachment uma06.jpg


View attachment xinsrc_322060302084542114131.jpg


View attachment umathurman_032.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (May 10, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> Wait a second.. she's a she?



Yes, girl. Hot girl. Admittedly one whom is very androgynous and at the aesthetic border between genders (if such a thing exists?!), which only makes her hotter in my opinion! Not everyone's cup of tea though, granted, and I appreciate Daniela does look a bit like she should be Zac Efron's brother!


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

here are my three reluctant girl-crushes... i say reluctant because mostly i'm just wrought with jealousy at how HOT they all are...

mila kunis (did anyone see forgetting sarah marshall? she looked amazing the whole movie. bitch.)





angelina jolie (for obvious reasons. bitch.)





and kiera knightley (who stole james mcavoy from me in atonement. bitch!)


----------



## largenlovely (May 10, 2008)

ya know, something about her has always freaked me out lol



Missblueyedeath said:


> Maybe it's cause of the Q&U films, but Uma Thurman is a kickass babe....
> 
> With or without a Hanzo.:bow:


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Yes, girl. Hot girl. Admittedly one whom is very androgynous and at the aesthetic border between genders (if such a thing exists?!), which only makes her hotter in my opinion! Not everyone's cup of tea though, granted, and I appreciate Daniela does look a bit like she should be Zac Efron's brother!



That is definately one of the "eye of the beholder" as a woman it doesn't work at all for me..but when I first saw the pic, I though (s)he looked like a handsome man..


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> ya know, something about her has always freaked me out lol



yeah, not a big fan of Jolie or Thurman .. dunno why, just kind of ehh on both of them. 

Evangeline Lilly on the other hand .. 






rwar. 

seriously. other men need to post in this thread ASAP.


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

duraznos said:


> and kiera knightley (who stole james mcavoy from me in atonement. bitch!)



I always mistake her for Brooke shields, the younger Brooke, and her do look quite alike..


----------



## Fascinita (May 10, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> Wait a second.. she's a she?



yes, ma'am. she sure is.


----------



## mszwebs (May 10, 2008)

I would follow this woman's hips anywhere...lol

SHAKIRA



View attachment shakira-picture-1.jpg
View attachment shakira.jpg


View attachment shakira1dn1.jpg
And of course, with Beyonce...View attachment BeyonceShakira_325.jpg


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> yes, ma'am. she sure is.


Thank you sir, but someone already explained it to me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 10, 2008)

so, what do Zac Efron & Daniela Sea have in common ..


----------



## goofy girl (May 10, 2008)

ohhh...SHakira :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (May 10, 2008)

oohhh good ones...both are drop dead gorgeous



mszwebs said:


> I would follow this woman's hips anywhere...lol
> 
> SHAKIRA
> 
> ...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 10, 2008)

Faith Hill




Dixie Chicks (I'd do all 3 at the same time)




Christina Ricci


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> so, what do Zac Efron & Daniela Sea have in common ..



That I would make sweet, sweet love to both of them?


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> That I would make sweet, sweet love to both of them?



*gigglesnorts*


----------



## goofy girl (May 10, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Faith Hill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHH good ones!! 

I gotta stop looking at this thread..it's making me dizzy. Although my husand might like the effects it's having on me haha!!


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2008)

It's an old pic, and no one you know...but my favorite 

View attachment PAMMY2.JPG


----------



## Aireman (May 10, 2008)

Dating myself(that sounds funny) but here are my choices from chidhood.

First Morgan Fairchild always did something to my emerging horromones

And them there was Caroline Munro:smitten: 

View attachment morganf-web.jpg


View attachment CarolineM.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 10, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> That I would make sweet, sweet love to both of them?



Yes, if they had a kid it would be the FIFTH ELEMENT






Now I am totally going to stop posting in this thread until more men show up because it's making me feel like an asshole. haha


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

duraznos said:


> here are my three reluctant girl-crushes... i say reluctant because mostly i'm just wrought with jealousy at how HOT they all are...
> 
> mila kunis (did anyone see forgetting sarah marshall? she looked amazing the whole movie. bitch.)
> 
> ...



Angelina is a modern sex goddess /end story

Keira won me over _big time _in Pride and Prejudice. Theres something SO simple yet stunning about her.


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Dixie Chicks (I'd do all 3 at the same time)



 The Dixie Chicks!
Knew their was a reason I liked you Bella Babe


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yes, if they had a kid it would be the FIFTH ELEMENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Milla Jovovich has totally kissable, suckable lips. just sayin'


----------



## largenlovely (May 10, 2008)

mila kunis is absolutely gorgeous...totally with ya on that one 



Missblueyedeath said:


> Angelina is a modern sex goddess /end story
> 
> Keira won me over _big time _in Pride and Prejudice. Theres something SO simple yet stunning about her.


----------



## Gingembre (May 10, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> That I would make sweet, sweet love to both of them?



Fight you for 'em!


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Milla Jovovich has totally kissable, suckable lips. just sayin'



AND
her nipples look like lil baby toes.


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> AND
> her nipples look like lil baby toes.



ok...fucking EW! or AWW...depends


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2008)

YAY! Hot girls!!

MissBlueEyes, you and I have very similar tastes...I love me some Angelina and Uma, but my four faves are, in no particular order:

View attachment 42261


View attachment 42262


View attachment 42263


View attachment 42264


View attachment 42265


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> ok...fucking EW! or AWW...depends



Resident Evil shower scene.....


----------



## mszwebs (May 10, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Milla Jovovich has totally kissable, suckable lips. just sayin'



She was my first girl crush. I was completely in love with her when I saw the Disney channel classic "The Night Train to Kathmandu" , years and years and YEARS ago.

That was right about the time that she was on the cover of Sassy magazine for the first time...lol.

(I'm sad. I know.)


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Resident Evil shower scene.....



Oh yeah! I'd bang her!


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> View attachment 42265




I don't care if she _did_ piss her pants....

Fergie is hotter-n-hell


----------



## AnnMarie (May 10, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> It's an old pic, and no one you know...but my favorite




Awww, so nice!!!  Lucky lady.


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> She was my first girl crush. I was completely in love with her when I saw the Disney channel classic "The Night Train to Kathmandu" , years and years and YEARS ago.




OMG!

I own that on VHS!


Then Blue Lagoon came out....and I was done for....
Milla has had my lust ever since.


----------



## BeckaBoo (May 10, 2008)

Hot girls...

Rebecca Romijn.






Megan Fox, aka the sexy bird out of Transformers. 





Lisa Marie Presley, i have had a crush on her forever! Maybe it's cause she looks like her Daddy?! <3 the Presleys. 





:wubu:


----------



## bexy (May 10, 2008)

i have no idea how to narrow these down, and would also like to add that my biggest crush is a paysite girl, but i wont post a pic to be fair heee!!


jane goldman, whom i would like to do very bad things too and she is my hair idol!
View attachment 42270


View attachment 42274


velvet, who i still think is the most beautiful woman alive
View attachment 42271


nigella lawson! need i say more!
View attachment 42272


the gorgeous, punky, spunky, kelly o
View attachment 42273


----------



## Ash (May 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> nigella lawson! need i say more!
> View attachment 42272



Need tin foil corset. I'm off to the kitchen...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

They don't call her Queen for nothing...... 












Kudos to Bexy for the Velvet 






And this one is for you, Bexy.......
Emme


----------



## volatile (May 10, 2008)

I have a serious girl crush on Mariska Hargitay. 

View attachment 10700.jpeg


View attachment mh9zm.jpg


----------



## William (May 10, 2008)

I always liked Kim Coles






I hope that she does not ruin herself from dieting too much.

William


----------



## furious styles (May 10, 2008)

i always thought lady miss kier of deee-lite was cute.











you know you remember the _groove is in the heart_ video.


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

Lisa..need I say more..






Erica hubbard







Diane Carrol one of the most beautiful women of her time:wubu:





An the New Uhura: Zoe Saldana as soon as I find a good Nicelle Nichols it's
going up as well!





(Edit) I forgot Kim Fields!!


----------



## Fascinita (May 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> so, what do Zac Efron & Daniela Sea have in common ..



She's handsomer, by far. But there is some resemblance.


----------



## bexy (May 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Kudos to Bexy for the Velvet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks caroline!! oh and this is the pic you meant!? awww im so flattered!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 10, 2008)

I guess I have a thing for brunettes lol 

View attachment 42285


View attachment 42286


View attachment 42287


View attachment 42283


View attachment 42281


----------



## William (May 10, 2008)

Grace Park













She does some of the best acting on Battlestar Galactica

William


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

View attachment 42289


My only reason to watch "ShowGirls"


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 10, 2008)

I have my reasons. 

View attachment Sexy.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2008)

-Gina Gershon






-Joan Jett






-Salma Hayek


I guess it's pretty obvious that I like my women dark, curvy and with bad-ass attitude.


----------



## Fascinita (May 10, 2008)

Skyler Cooper.

View attachment 42292


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2008)

View attachment 42296


View attachment 42297


Dawn French
View attachment 42298


View attachment 42299


Lillian Russell
View attachment 42300


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Skyler Cooper.
> 
> View attachment 42292


OKay.. I'm feeling tricked here.. so is that a she.. or is it a she that's now a he.. or something in the middle???


----------



## largenlovely (May 10, 2008)

oh wow...stunning..... 

View attachment misc006.jpg


----------



## bexy (May 10, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I have my reasons.



well if we're allowing cartoons...


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

cartoons.. why not..


----------



## Fascinita (May 10, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> OKay.. I'm feeling tricked here.. so is that a she.. or is it a she that's now a he.. or something in the middle???



She's totally a woman. No need to be confused. I mean. Really! Would I lie to you? And a good actress. Follow the link above and learn all about her.


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> She's totally a woman. No need to be confused. I mean. Really! Would I lie to you? And a good actress. Follow the link above and learn all about her.



That pic she looks like they went overboard with the airbrush. This pic from the second part of the article is much more flattering, and she looks more natural/female in the JengoTV trailer.


----------



## Fascinita (May 10, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> That pic she looks like they went overboard with the airbrush. This pic from the second part of the article is much more flattering, and she looks more natural/female in the JengoTV trailer.



Yeah, this is a good picture, thanks.

It depends on your definition of flattering, I say. I'd say it's in the eye of the beholder, nay?


----------



## Suze (May 10, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Lillian Russell
> View attachment 42300



that's a beautiful picture.


----------



## Suze (May 10, 2008)

she never gets it wrong! 

View attachment 0,,5683337,00.jpg


View attachment foto_11042091_03120.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr (May 10, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I remember watching Horse Whisper when I was a kid and _already_ noticing Scarletts' lips....
> 
> She's dreamy....
> 
> ...



OMG my BF pervs over here. Was pissed she got engaged.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Skyler Cooper.
> 
> View attachment 42292



Oh for the love of all that is holy and good, I think I just died of lust, if that is possible. *washes face* Good choice, Fasc. I'm hooked. I want what you're having. Another round please! So on and so forth.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I offer Drew as an example. HOT.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, not a big fan of Jolie or Thurman .. dunno why, just kind of ehh on both of them.
> 
> Evangeline Lilly on the other hand ..
> 
> ...




Good picks. LOVE Drew! Evangeline too, though I like her best non-glam. Something about actors (in general) being down to earth? ANYway. I'll contribute. Drew solo, plus Drew with a BHM! 

View attachment 42325


View attachment 42326


----------



## swordchick (May 10, 2008)

Tina Turner is amazing and she is going on tour....I hope to see her in concert. She is a HOT woman.


----------



## Fascinita (May 10, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm hooked. I want what you're having. Another round please! So on and so forth.



Your wish is my command.

View attachment 42327
View attachment 42329
View attachment 42328


----------



## CAMellie (May 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> View attachment 42327
> View attachment 42329
> View attachment 42328



I'm touching myself here. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm touching myself here. :wubu:




You just said you were touching yourself for me in chat


----------



## Fascinita (May 11, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm touching myself here. :wubu:



hehe... I know. That Jenny Shimizu is something, isn't she?


----------



## CAMellie (May 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You just said you were touching yourself for me in chat



I'm a multiple self-toucher


----------



## CAMellie (May 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> hehe... I know. That Jenny Shimizu is something, isn't she?



She's amazingly HOT!


----------



## Fascinita (May 11, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> She's amazingly HOT!



She's been the girlfriend of just about every hot woman in Tinseltown, including Madonna and Angelina Jolie.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2008)

... My .. hot girl thread has made me extremely confused. I mean, it's like, it's somehow been all manned up anyway.

You've found a way, Fascinita!


----------



## CAMellie (May 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> She's been the girlfriend of just about every hot woman in Tinseltown, including Madonna and Angelina Jolie.


I'm hot...and in California...I wonder if she'll date ME!


----------



## ripley (May 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> when i was a little kid i was in love with ripley





BothGunsBlazing said:


> *sigh* I was holding out for a Ripley.



Boys, boys...no need to fight.


----------



## Fascinita (May 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ... My .. hot girl thread has made me extremely confused. I mean, it's like, it's somehow been all manned up anyway.
> 
> You've found a way, Fascinita!



Dude! Those are girls! Whatchu talking about "manned up"?



View attachment 42331


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Dude! Those are girls! Whatchu talking about "manned up"?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42331



yeah, I forgot the quotes "manned" they're more manly than half the men in the hot man thread !


----------



## Fascinita (May 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, I forgot the quotes "manned" they're more manly than half the men in the hot man thread !



I just like inclusion  Which is why I appreciated your participation in the pigtails thread. I must say, you looked adorable. And I'm sure you'll get many more hot girl submissions here. Despair not!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2008)

Fighting for our rights in her satin tights. 

And looking pretty dang good while doing it. 

View attachment WonderWoman.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 11, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> That I would make sweet, sweet love to both of them?


At the same time, or separately?


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 11, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At the same time, or separately?



I'd strongly prefer separately. They deserve my full attention. Heh. Really, though, I'm all about Daniela.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 11, 2008)

ripley said:


> Boys, boys...no need to fight.


That's right. You'll both only lose to ME.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2008)

Plus model Barbara Brickner. 

View attachment Rose.jpg


----------



## Rowan (May 11, 2008)

*sigh...envious sigh*


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Dude! Those are girls! Whatchu talking about "manned up"?



I know the stereotype is Lesbians have to be "butch" but you could post some lipstick Lesbians too you know.


----------



## Sugar (May 11, 2008)

Kate Winslet *lesigh*







You know how hard it is to find an "old" pic of Dolly? FFS...she was so so so pretty...


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 11, 2008)

I tend to like the brunettes. My two favorite hot girls are Ann Wilson of Heart, and Sara Ramirez from Grey's Anatomy.

Gorgeous!! 

View attachment Ann1.jpg


View attachment Ann2.jpg


View attachment Sara1.jpg


View attachment sara2.jpg


----------



## mossystate (May 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Skyler Cooper.
> 
> View attachment 42292



not thinking this was a ....and then learning..yes...and now...hmmmm...I am kinda all warm over here...well, that snuck up on me...


----------



## Fascinita (May 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I know the stereotype is Lesbians have to be "butch" but you could post some lipstick Lesbians too you know.



Sure. I'm all things to all people.

This is only a woman who plays a lipstick lesbian on TV, though. (Actually, I don't know that for sure.)


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2008)

Jane Seymour from Somewhere in Time. 

View attachment Sit.jpeg


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 11, 2008)

If that's Carmen, she claims to have dabbled in the ladies, but is straight.

I hereby crush on all of Fascinita's choices.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You just said you were touching yourself for me in chat


Waitaminute...
Chat?!
Where?

-Rusty


----------



## Chimpi (May 11, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> I tend to like the brunettes. My two favorite hot girls are Ann Wilson of Heart, and Sara Ramirez from Grey's Anatomy.
> 
> Gorgeous!!



Sara Ramirez...
:wubu:














*GAWGEOUS!*

.... Also, no "Hot Girl Thread" would be complete without this celebrity addition:










.... Not to mention all of the beautiful, gorgeous, and drop-dead sexy/hot big women of this board. All ya'll.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> .... Also, no "Hot Girl Thread" would be complete without this celebrity addition:



That reminds me, I finally saw Hairspray the other day. Cute movie. Nikki Blonsky was adorable as Tracy and I didn't dislike John Travolta as Edna as much as I thought I would. Christopher Walken was awesome as usual.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2008)

Posted with permission from Kelli herself.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Posted with permission



You just had to go there didn't you BGB?


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2008)

I'd switch sides for this one.


----------



## Littleghost (May 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Your wish is my command.
> View attachment 42329



A) Is that Sigourney Weaver?

and

B) No Annie Lennox?






Smokin'!


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2008)

This one too. The lady doesn't take shit...






and is elegant as hell.


----------



## William (May 11, 2008)

Rashida Jones from the office











With her Sister 






Also her Moms Peggy Lipton still looks great







William


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2008)

Friday said:


> I'd switch sides for this one.



Hmmm, my picture disappeared even though the addy still shows up if you use the quote feature. Odd. Oh well, here's a different one...


----------



## Gingembre (May 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> you could post some lipstick Lesbians too you know.



What, like this one?






I'd also like to put Lily Cole in here:









I want to put FairestEpic, Sasha and Amatrix in here too, but it probably wouldn't be fair without their permission!


----------



## goofy girl (May 11, 2008)

more faves:Kirsten Vangsness (from Criminal Minds), Nora Jones and Katie Melua (btw, the pic of Katie is her album cover..freaking AWESOME cd!!).


----------



## Fight (May 11, 2008)

:eat2:





I wanted to post a pic of Alicia Silverstone but I couldn't find any pictures of her before her weightloss. I loved her in blast from the past. Mmmmmmmmm ;


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 11, 2008)

That Daniela Sea person is a girl??? No way!

Anyway

I would like to kudos your 

View attachment jessica rabbit.jpg


...and.....

View attachment dita_von_teese3007040047.jpg


And bring to your attention the diva herself......

View attachment 42352


Plus the ultimate woman, and cannot believe she has been over-looked (much like myself really ) hehe.....

Miss Monroe!!!

View attachment marilyntop.jpg


----------



## William (May 11, 2008)

Salli Richardson


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2008)

The women posted in this thread don't stir my loins any by themselves, but there's some where, like, the thought of including them in a threeway with me and a BBW?

...yeah. Gotta go change my pants now.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> The women posted in this thread don't stir my loins any by themselves, but there's some where, like, the thought of including them in a threeway with me and a BBW?
> 
> ...yeah. Gotta go change my pants now.





hahaha.... it's a contrast thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2008)

Oh wow.....I am "out of rep" again already.... holy fook :doh: 


So here I'm giving kudos for Kate Winslet, Dolly Parton, Ann Wilson and Marilyn Monroe

*thumbs up* indeed Ladies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> You just had to go there didn't you BGB?




Lol....I love that he did.


Know what I like best about this thread? It started because guys on another board were complaining about the hot boy thread. 

I love how this has not turned into a "competitive thread" to "get back" but rather a celebration of all females in many forms -with mostly women posting. I think we needed this thread.
Kudos to all of you :bow:


----------



## Raqui (May 11, 2008)

I would be posting pictures of myself LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Waitaminute...
> Chat?!
> Where?
> 
> -Rusty



Glad I decided to read back through ...... chat just isn't the same without YOU


----------



## olwen (May 11, 2008)

Thanks BGB for starting this thread. I love it.

I haven't finished reading this thread so if anybody's already posted pics of these two, well here's more.

I'd be totally gay for Scarlet Johanson and Anjelina Jolie


----------



## olwen (May 11, 2008)

Is it bad that looking at all these women all scantily clad is making me - feel things down there?

I think I need private time now. Damn you BGB.


----------



## olwen (May 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol....I love that he did.
> 
> 
> Know what I like best about this thread? It started because guys on another board were complaining about the hot boy thread.
> ...



i agree 100%


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 14, 2008)

Ummmmmm WHERE is the hot boy thread??? I totally missed that one!!!


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2008)

New one to add.

Jewel Staite.

She's the exception to my FA rule, I think.  Although she's more adorable than sexy.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 14, 2008)

She's way too thin for my tastes, but she's so damn sexy as Shane I would be hers in a second. :wubu:



Gingembre said:


> Daniela Sea is at the top of my girl crush list, but thought I shouldn't duplicate this early on in the thread. So, I present to you...
> 
> Katherine Moennig:


----------



## Buffie (May 14, 2008)

Hot chicks! Rock! 

Candye Kane certainly qualifies. 

View attachment candye kane.jpg


----------



## Tina (May 15, 2008)

Not meaning to ruffle any feathers, because goodness knows, enough of us have likely heard the whole "you have such a pretty face, if only you were thinner (or would lose weight, etc)," but while many of these women have pretty faces, so many look emaciated. Saw some pics of Christina Ricci the other day and she truly looked skeletal. This isn't meant in a nasty way, but more a sad way that this is what all of us women are being told by society that we must look like in order to be beautiful. I reject it out of hand.

I really can see why Fatlane morphed so many celebrities. Beautiful faces (Photoshopped and all, of course), but it's hard for me to find women that thin truly beautiful.

Sorry for the buzzkill, carry on.


----------



## William (May 15, 2008)

Denise Richards


----------



## William (May 15, 2008)

Tatyana Ali

Thank heaven for little girls
they grow up in the most delightful way!







Geez I think I may be old


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 15, 2008)

Tina said:


> Not meaning to ruffle any feathers, because goodness knows, enough of us have likely heard the whole "you have such a pretty face, if only you were thinner (or would lose weight, etc)," but while many of these women have pretty faces, so many look emaciated. Saw some pics of Christina Ricci the other day and she truly looked skeletal. This isn't meant in a nasty way, but more a sad way that this is what all of us women are being told by society that we must look like in order to be beautiful. I reject it out of hand.
> 
> I really can see why Fatlane morphed so many celebrities. Beautiful faces (Photoshopped and all, of course), but it's hard for me to find women that thin truly beautiful.
> 
> Sorry for the buzzkill, carry on.



Yeah, no doubt we've got a lot of "butter bodies" goin' on in here. Everythin' is hot butter body no doubt. 

Of course you know, if Christina Ricci transfered some forehead to the rest of of her body, I think she may qualify as a BBW. Oh snap! I am so catty.

My only issue with this thread is the severe lack of BHM involvement from that forum even though I posted a heads up.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 15, 2008)

When some of the BHMs started complaining about the Hot Boy Thread, on the FFA/BHM board, I suggested that they start a hot girl thread if they wanted to, with thin or fat women as they saw fit. No responses. There must be a reason why they're not participating- I just wonder what it is? 




BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, no doubt we've got a lot of "butter bodies" goin' on in here. Everythin' is hot butter body no doubt.
> 
> Of course you know, if Christina Ricci transfered some forehead to the rest of of her body, I think she may qualify as a BBW. Oh snap! I am so catty.
> 
> My only issue with this thread is the severe lack of BHM involvement from that forum even though I posted a heads up.


----------



## Smite (May 15, 2008)

Guess i'll be one of the few BHM's :/. But if you wanted BHM responses, why not post it on there? Anywho...Hmm...this is actually kind of hard to think about. Maybe three years ago i'd list lots but...I can't really think of any. I guess with age, celebrity tastes change, and I kinda like the "non fake" look more and lose the celebrity uh lust(?) luster. That said if I had to choose...










First: The last episode of the first season of Deadwood was a *godsend*.
Latter: Fell in love with Stranger Than Fiction...plus she looks like that girl from Robocop!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 15, 2008)

Smite said:


> Guess i'll be one of the few BHM's :/. But if you wanted BHM responses, why not post it on there?


 Because the other one wasn't geared toward any specific group, and neither is this one, so they were both posted in general areas. It just happened that people in the BHM area were the only ones complaining. Go figure.


----------



## William (May 15, 2008)

Hi Tina 

Well as we BHM are constantly being told by others in Fat Acceptance and Fat Admiration when we are left out, It is merely a personal choice, this is not a problem!

So all that I can say is that what you are complaining about is just a personal choice on the part of the participants of this thread. 

For the record all of my posts on this thread are because the ladies have pretty faces.

William 



Tina said:


> Not meaning to ruffle any feathers, because goodness knows, enough of us have likely heard the whole "you have such a pretty face, if only you were thinner (or would lose weight, etc)," but while many of these women have pretty faces, so many look emaciated. Saw some pics of Christina Ricci the other day and she truly looked skeletal. This isn't meant in a nasty way, but more a sad way that this is what all of us women are being told by society that we must look like in order to be beautiful. I reject it out of hand.
> 
> I really can see why Fatlane morphed so many celebrities. Beautiful faces (Photoshopped and all, of course), but it's hard for me to find women that thin truly beautiful.
> 
> Sorry for the buzzkill, carry on.


----------



## Mythik (May 15, 2008)




----------



## William (May 16, 2008)

Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 16, 2008)

I've always enjoyed this version of Kirstie Alley


----------



## out.of.habit (May 19, 2008)

Smite said:


> Guess i'll be one of the few BHM's :/. But if you wanted BHM responses, why not post it on there?



Definitely not meant in a snide or sarcastic way, but I think the idea was to draw the BHMs out of that section of the board, and to be more inclusive of all of you (as well as FFAs that might feel excluded), on Dimensions as a whole. If it were posted on the BHM board, it would be further encouragement to segregate ourselves from one another. We've got to get everyone posting together, and feeling like a more cohesive group. This was a step toward that.

That said, nice addition to the thread. Maggie Gyllenhaal is _g o r g e o u s_. Stranger Than Fiction rocked!


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

Mythik said:


>




Yes!

:bow:


----------



## William (May 19, 2008)

Drew Barrymore

Who always seems under rated!!


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 20, 2008)

Hometown heroine. 

View attachment beth-perez.jpg


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

I love the Ditto.


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

connie from sneaky sound system! 

View attachment miss-connie.jpg


View attachment sneaky2_narrowweb__300x458,0.jpg


----------



## William (May 21, 2008)

Valarie Rae Miller

I loved her as "Original Cindy" on Dark Angel









William


----------



## cold comfort (May 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> connie from sneaky sound system!



sign me up for that one!

and i must add ... in my puddle of drool ... the lovely *Kat Von D.*











uhhh yeah. and her raspy voice? shhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiit. :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> sign me up for that one!
> 
> and i must add ... in my puddle of drool ... the lovely *Kat Von D.*
> 
> ...


Im really going to agree with you here. She oozes sex appeal.


----------



## troubadours (May 22, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Hometown heroine.



jesus ilove that shot of her and perez!!!

my addition:






miley cyrus, possible ffa?






charlotte gainsbourg






jenny lewis






tina fey!






i want her bod.


----------



## Suze (May 23, 2008)

-----------------
Joy Nash!
----------------- 

View attachment l_e6cf8a317cd121f8853f4c37f50a4546.jpg


----------



## William (May 27, 2008)

Christina Applegate


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 28, 2008)

duraznos said:


> and kiera knightley (who stole james mcavoy from me in atonement. bitch!)


 
Ohh yeah... gotta agree with that.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> Evangeline Lilly on the other hand ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also quite good looking. As noted by another poster, she looks better non-glammed. Then again, I think pretty much every woman does...



Aireman said:


> And them there was Caroline Munro:smitten:


 
Oh. My. God. *cardiac arrest*


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 28, 2008)

I think this is one of Kate Dillon's more famous pictures. 

View attachment Apple.jpg


----------



## Friday (May 28, 2008)

If it's not called 'Earth Mother Eve', it should be. That's gorgeous Jack.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 12, 2008)

volatile said:


> I have a serious girl crush on Mariska Hargitay.



I agree, she is definatel HAWT!

reppin ya


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 12, 2008)

FINALLY found out what this girl was named .. saw her in something the other day, but I've seen her before, so there it is. Kylie Sparks.







Unfortunately it doesn't quite do her justice, since she is all belly.  Which is nice to see in an actress! Haha.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 12, 2008)

Caitlin Van Zandt why did you have lap band surgery? You will always be pretty, but you broke my heart. You looked so hot as Allegra Sacrimoni on "The Soprano's"


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 12, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Christina Ricci



She has the biggest nugget ever...I think she should gain weight so her body will match that big ole noggin.


----------



## butch (Jun 12, 2008)

Fascinita got the ball rolling with some nice butchy ladies, but here's the tip of the top of fat butch hotness, musician Toshi Reagon: 

View attachment ToshiReagon.jpg


View attachment toshireagon[2].JPG


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## William (Jun 12, 2008)

Jessica Alba


----------



## William (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 13, 2008)

Melissa McCarthy




check out "the nines" it'll make your head go pop, well not really but it might

Pam Grier




just watched Jackie Brown, I got the special edition for £2 plus staff discount, bargain


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 13, 2008)

LIly Allen 

View attachment lily.jpg


View attachment lily1.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm surprised I'm the first to bring her up. The pinup of all pinups, Bettie Page






Or for that matter, Gretchen Mol dressed up as Bettie Page. They both work :blush:


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 14, 2008)

Hot!






Toni Morrison






Bernice Johnson Reagon






Angela Davis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2008)

she makes GMA worth watching.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 14, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> Pam Grier





cute_obese_girl said:


> I'm surprised I'm the first to bring her up. The pinup of all pinups, Bettie Page



Very nice!


----------



## Smite (Jun 14, 2008)

Who doesn't like Meadow Soprano?


----------



## butch (Jun 14, 2008)

Toni Morrison and Robin Roberts-excellent choices, ladies!


----------



## olwen (Jun 14, 2008)

PJ Harvey. She's one of my favorite musicians and she sreams sexy on stage.


http://alyssasgallery.com/pics3.html


----------



## olwen (Jun 14, 2008)

butch said:


> Fascinita got the ball rolling with some nice butchy ladies, but here's the tip of the top of fat butch hotness, musician Toshi Reagon:



Right on. Her voice is amazing.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 14, 2008)

And we now have the only Mother-Daughter team of "Hot Girls" on the thread--Bernice Johnson and Toshi Reagon!


----------



## butch (Jun 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> And we now have the only Mother-Daughter team of "Hot Girls" on the thread--Bernice Johnson and Toshi Reagon!



Sounds like an 'American Gladiators' competition or something. You can obviously see where Toshi gets her gorgeousness from!


----------



## William (Jun 14, 2008)

No

I posted Peggy Lipton and her two daughters 

Rashida Jones from the office is Lipton's and Quincy Jones Daughter


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=793308&postcount=132

Geez Lipton still looks good!

William



Fascinita said:


> And we now have the only Mother-Daughter team of "Hot Girls" on the thread--Bernice Johnson and Toshi Reagon!


----------



## butch (Jun 14, 2008)

William said:


> No
> 
> I posted Peggy Lipton and her two daughters
> 
> ...



Hey, we've got our first competition for Dims Hot Girls American Gladiators Mother-Daughter Tag Team Extravaganza!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 14, 2008)

Caroline Cossey 

View attachment tula.jpg


----------



## volatile (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't know if they have been posted BUT...

Mandy Moore & Kelly Clarkson :smitten: 

View attachment Kelly-Clarkson-rca16.jpg


View attachment mandy-moore-1.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Jun 15, 2008)

why oh why did i click on this thread? lol

So not helpful to someone who hasnt had relations in a month of sundays lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kat Von D is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> sign me up for that one!
> 
> and i must add ... in my puddle of drool ... the lovely *Kat Von D.*
> 
> ...





thatgirl08 said:


> Kat Von D is absolutely gorgeous.



... wellllllll ... i obviously can't say i disagree.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh! Yippee. I forgot about this thread.

Here's one of my favorite hotties of all time:

Dawn Davenport


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ... wellllllll ... i obviously can't say i disagree.



Hah, I totally didn't see your post. But yeah, shes absolutely beautiful!

I totally just invested in this shirt:
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442177514&bmUID=1216695848995


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh! Yippee. I forgot about this thread.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite hotties of all time:
> 
> Dawn Davenport



Mr. Milstead's picture belongs in the hot guy thread.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Mr. Milstead's picture belongs in the hot guy thread.



You should totally find a picture of him as the corrupt TV producer in _Hairspray_, Arvin Hodgepile.

Or... as the guy in the station wagon who makes love to Dawn Davenport at the town dump in _Female Trouble_.

This is your assignment, Skellington. Don't disappoint.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You should totally find a picture of him as the corrupt TV producer in _Hairspray_, Arvin Hodgepile.
> 
> Or... as the guy in the station wagon who makes love to Dawn Davenport at the town dump in _Female Trouble_.
> 
> This is your assignment, Skellington. Don't disappoint.



A quick google search actually turned up a pick of Arvin Hodgepile. Want me to post it in the hot guy thread?


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> A quick google search actually turned up a pick of Arvin Hodgepile. Want me to post it in the hot guy thread?



Oui, cheri. S'il te plait? A tout de suite. 

Good work  :kiss2:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 22, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oui, cheri. S'il te plait? A tout de suite.
> 
> Good work  :kiss2:



Done and done.


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, me too! I got the stars on my foot because of her. I love her stars by her left eye...they are soooo sexy, however, I would never tattoo my face, so I got them on my foot instead.

:wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:


thatgirl08 said:


> Kat Von D is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## butch (Jul 23, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh! Yippee. I forgot about this thread.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite hotties of all time:
> 
> Dawn Davenport



Am I the only one who thought of Dawn Davenport the first time I saw Amy Winehouse? She's like a skinny version of Ms. Davenport in so many ways, I think. Ha ha.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 23, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Oh, me too! I got the stars on my foot because of her. I love her stars by her left eye...they are soooo sexy, however, I would never tattoo my face, so I got them on my foot instead.
> 
> :wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:



Oh thats really cool! The stars on your foot look great. :]


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

butch said:


> Am I the only one who thought of Dawn Davenport the first time I saw Amy Winehouse? She's like a skinny version of Ms. Davenport in so many ways, I think. Ha ha.



I definitely see the resemblance, butch.

Oh, go check out the hot boy thread for a couple of pics of Mr. Milstead, one found by Jack and one by me--mine's the one of him as a really young Harris Glenn... HS yearbook pic, maybe? Hot.


----------



## Chuggernut (Jul 23, 2008)

Since someone beat me to the punch about Jane Seymour, I'll nominate the ultimate Greek Goddess, Melina Kanakredes


----------



## Suze (Jul 24, 2008)

don't laugh.... 

View attachment large-msg-1199237287.jpg


View attachment 15to2[1].jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 24, 2008)

Maya Ford - bassist from The Donnas

Goddamn, she is hot.

Like in that I want to hang out with you and play xbox but lets make babies at the same time kind of way


----------



## Tooz (Jul 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> don't laugh....



Scene queen...

Have you seen her without makeup?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Maya Ford - bassist from The Donnas
> 
> Goddamn, she is hot.
> 
> Like in that I want to hang out with you and play xbox but lets make babies at the same time kind of way



I'd SO do her.


----------



## Suze (Jul 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Scene queen...
> 
> Have you seen her without makeup?


I haven't, but since you ask I guess it's bad.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Maya Ford - bassist from The Donnas
> Goddamn, she is hot.
> Like in that I want to hang out with you and play xbox but lets make babies at the same time kind of way



Yes, she is hot as are the rest of the Donnas. They were really cool to work with on this:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=v21f3huLIzM


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 25, 2008)

I saw some chick on the cover of some fitness mag I meant to look up and slap here.

Muscular, fit chicks are almost never my type, BUT my two emphases for straight up hotness are facial composition and body shape, in that order.

Which is why I can, have, and still do find such a large range of females visually striking.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I haven't, but since you ask I guess it's bad.



Oh yes. If I can find the photo, I will show you.


----------



## Suze (Jul 26, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Oh yes. If I can find the photo, I will show you.



If you want to be responsible for possible destroying a very serious affection then go ahead, meanie

hehe...well, this is one of the reasons why I am a heterosexual after all. most dudes don't need makeup to look good!


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2008)

did i killdiz??

Janelle Monae. So pretty and talented! 

View attachment arjanwrites_jm.jpg


View attachment 208914373_0066c4728d.jpg


----------



## The Fez (Aug 23, 2008)

yep


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

I may have a tendancy to go for fat women, man that's obvious :doh:, but she is


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 23, 2008)

Zuzana Hejnova, runner for the Czech Republic in the final of the Women's 400-meter hurdle at the Beijing Olympics.


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 24, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> when i was a little kid i was in love with ripley



I will second this sentiment. In general I have a thing for strong, take no shit women.

Kali






Lilith


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 24, 2008)

German speed skater Jenny Wolf. She looks great coming and going :blush:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 24, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> German speed skater Jenny Wolf. She looks great coming and going :blush:



Oh indeed on the "going" part...


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 24, 2008)

*Fat Women: World Domination or Bust
*
Velvet






Anonymous Gaultier model (Crystal Renn?)





(Definitely) Crystal Renn






Kira N.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

Emme Aronson


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Two lovelies: Annie Lennox and Beth Ditto


----------



## troubadours (Aug 25, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Two lovelies: Annie Lennox and Beth Ditto



oh beth :/

lovefoxxx from css is beyond pretty.






and she hangs out with beth ditto too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of these women are so beautiful that the sight of them make me physically ill.





K D Lang





Janet Jackson





Linda Carter





Maura Tierney





Cher





Dita Von Teese





Erykah Badu





Sinead O'Connor





Lauryn Hill​


----------



## chublover350 (Aug 25, 2008)

mmmmm Quinne....


----------



## Suze (Aug 26, 2008)

this woman is 45 years old. 

Keely Shaye Smith is a hawttie. her husband isn't bad looking either! 

View attachment obj.phpijjj.jpg


View attachment obj.phpi.jpg


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Aug 26, 2008)

natalie portman is beautiful. she is dating devendra bernhardt though. i guess my chances are pretty slim.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 26, 2008)

Stifflers Mom







I love her blowupdollness


----------



## bexy (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, this is Kelli Jean Drinkwater.
She is a model/club hostess/socialite/fashionista from London!


----------



## ZyggyKrykkyt (Aug 27, 2008)

"If you don't take risks, you have a wasted soul." -Drew Barrymore. Queen. Goddess. God I wanna touch the hiney - arooo. Thank you for rekinizin'!!!


----------



## Chuggernut (Jan 1, 2009)

Howsabout figure skater Sasha Cohen? anyone who could combine this adorable face with the ability to do these contortions has got to be in somebo



die's books.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Ok, this is Kelli Jean Drinkwater.
> She is a model/club hostess/socialite/fashionista from London!



Those chained beads..........


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 1, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


>




I was about to put her.
Kat Von D...... AWWWW MAN!!! *JAWDROP* *Stars humping the air* lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jilly from Philly must not be forgotten...











as well as Meshell Ndegeocello


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2009)

I may have posted her here before, but she's really hot. Michaela Conlin from the TV show Bones. (PS- Ash, I LOVE your new avatar pic!! Cute!!!!)


----------



## bexy (Jan 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Those chained beads..........



Its a Princess and the Pea themed shoot, so I guess green anal beads were the way to go!! !


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I was about to put her.
> Kat Von D...... AWWWW MAN!!! *JAWDROP* *Stars humping the air* lol



LOL yup  :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Its a Princess and the Pea themed shoot, so I guess green anal beads were the way to go!! !





Lol, just didn't want to admit that I dug it


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 2, 2009)

Chuggernut said:


>



...that's disturbing...



kinkykitten said:


>



And that's heart-stopping.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 2, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I was about to put her.
> Kat Von D...... AWWWW MAN!!! *JAWDROP* *Stars humping the air* lol



Thats so weird!! I hump the air when I see this chick too!! I thought I was the only one.


----------



## xMissxLaurax (Jan 2, 2009)

Jenna Louise Coleman





Alesha Dixon






Both beautiful!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 3, 2009)

Because I don't think she's been posted yet...

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I was about to put her.
> Kat Von D...... AWWWW MAN!!! *JAWDROP* *Stars humping the air* lol



*kicks JB...* hon...leave some hotness for the rest of us


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 7, 2009)

Gina Carano
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2098836878/

She's so beautiful... :wubu: And she can fight. That's marriage material for me. lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHny_-rWPU4&feature=channel_page (The only one in a dress  )

Amanda Wilson. Like I replied, I still can't figure out if she's got a little extra or not, but I don't care: I'd give that ass some lumber to pile. LOL


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow Jon B..this thread bring out a whole other side to you, doesn't it??


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 7, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Wow Jon B..this thread bring out a whole other side to you, doesn't it??



Maybe... I get unrestrained here sometimes too, but I try not to be. Sometimes I just can't do it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Maybe... I get unrestrained here sometimes too, but I try not to be. Sometimes I just can't do it.



Does that mean I get to restrain you? :batting:



Ann and Nancy Wilson otherwise known as Heart


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 7, 2009)

I went back through this whole thread, and in all 7 pages (at 40 posts per page, no less!), not one mention of this Hottie McHottie.


















How about a video of the lovely Nikki Blonsky, too!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-73UTReJOs


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 7, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> I went back through this whole thread, and in all 7 pages (at 40 posts per page, no less!), not one mention of this Hottie McHottie.
> 
> 
> 
> How about a video of the lovely Nikki Blonsky, too!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-73UTReJOs





Oh yea... FUCKING BEAUTIFUL. lol :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does that mean I get to restrain you? :batting:



Yes you may.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi2L9cB_NQ0&feature=channel_page

Dawn Robinson and pretty much ALL of En Vogue. I don't care if they're all over 40. THEY'RE F**** HOT! lol 

Sade Adu. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3jqlCaQ-9o
I don't even care if she's 50.. again. All she has to do is sing, and she's got me. lol


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 12, 2009)

Ruby Rose, her smile, eyes, skin, with blonde, long or short hair still heaps gorgeous and of coz Kate Winslet....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 12, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Aishwarya Rai:



I think ... is that ... a labial fold in her armpit?


----------



## shinyapple (Nov 12, 2009)

My new favorite - Kirsten Vangsness (aka Penelope Garcia on "Criminal Minds")

So cute...and I want her glasses! 

View attachment kirsten_vangsness_240.jpg


View attachment Kristen-Vangsness2.jpg


----------



## disaster117 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have to contribute to this thread. Just HAVE to. 

Hayley Williams: She's so damn cute. 
View attachment hayley williams.jpg
View attachment hayleyw234432.jpg
View attachment hayley williams 2.jpg


and Mary Louise Parker (Weeds, anybody?):
View attachment mary-louise-parker-24545.jpg

View attachment mary louise parkzzzz.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 12, 2009)

*Well if us girls can post our hot girl crushes too then let me add the hottest girl I've ever seen ~ Eliza Dushku. I'd drop my hetero ways for this woman in a heartbeat. She is flawless, face of an angel, perfect body, just gorgeous. *














*
The following picture is the sexiest picture of any woman I've ever seen:*





*The only other chick to come even close to Eliza's hotness is Zooey Deschanel:*





*And, as of late, Jayma Mays which made watching Paul Blart even more fun since I'm already in love with Kevin James - that movie was pure eye candy!*


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 13, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> My new favorite - Kirsten Vangsness (aka Penelope Garcia on "Criminal Minds")
> 
> So cute...and I want her glasses!



I completely agree. And I love the character she plays.


----------



## protuberance (Nov 14, 2009)

Lady Gaga is such a fuckin' kook. So hot.




I love the mess Lindsay Lohan has become.








I've always had a thing for Andie MacDowell


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 15, 2009)

Yuko Moriyama. Yes, she's a relatively unknown actor from the early 90s. Yes, she's 16 years older than me. I don't really care.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 15, 2009)

Katy Perry
I shot this while working on a music video with her and 30h!3
I think she qualifies.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Nov 18, 2009)

Loved her in _Firefly_. But she is simply smoldering on _Mad Men_. 











A woman who can play the accordion always gets points in my book.:happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mary Louise Parker.. always hot..






but extra hot in Weeds (BEST SHOW).. I love this picture..


----------



## disaster117 (Nov 18, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Mary Louise Parker.. always hot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PICTURE STEALER.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't remember you posting herrrrr.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> PICTURE STEALER.





thatgirl08 said:


> I'm sorry I don't remember you posting herrrrr.



Catfight?.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 18, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Catfight?.



Hahaha, love that episode.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 18, 2009)

Some of these women are too skinny. 





Toccara









Selena




Chrisette Michele


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh, hot girl thread... never seen it before. So, here are my two favorite celebs, even though they are a lot thinner than most women of my choice:

Meghan McCain









Tina Fey


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2010)

Kristen Vangsness


----------



## mel (Mar 22, 2010)

some of my favs....just beautiful!!!! 

View attachment 8460_s.jpg


View attachment Eva-Mendes-1106821-small.jpg


View attachment Keira-Knightley-1119645-small.jpg


View attachment LEON9_150807_0_0_0x0_632x912.jpg


View attachment tomei-marisa-photo-marisa-tomei-6227414.jpg


----------



## mel (Mar 22, 2010)

and i have one more (since my 1st reply only allowed 5 attachments ) heh 

View attachment monique.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 22, 2010)

Jill Scott


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 23, 2010)

mel said:


> some of my favs....just beautiful!!!!



Oh, Marisa Tomei... I think I've had a crush on her since I was 9.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 23, 2010)

The retro-hot girls:

Marilyn Monroe





Julie Newmar





...and pre-nose job
Jennifer Gray




(I just love that photo)


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 23, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Some of these women are too skinny.




'too skinny' for what exactly?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 23, 2010)

THIS chick is the most beautiful woman I have ever seen, hands down. Anyone know her name? I'm sure I could find out if I put some TIME into it... 

View attachment l_2171aaa2cf0b4118abf03e45efa3e761.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Mar 23, 2010)

myrna loy


----------



## talbyo (Mar 23, 2010)

Meg White? 
Yes please! 

View attachment megwhite.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 23, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> THIS chick is the most beautiful woman I have ever seen, hands down. Anyone know her name? I'm sure I could find out if I put some TIME into it...



http://suicidegirls.com/girls/Radeo/

Took just a couple of minutes, the picture says 2008 at the bottom so it made it a cinch to find her on the site


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> http://suicidegirls.com/girls/Radeo/
> 
> Took just a couple of minutes, the picture says 2008 at the bottom so it made it a cinch to find her on the site



you are lovely xx


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 4, 2010)

succubus_dxb and DitzyBrunette FTW:blush:


----------



## Buffie (Apr 4, 2010)

Any other Sophie Dahl fans in the house? 

View attachment misc-6.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 4, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> succubus_dxb and DitzyBrunette FTW:blush:



Heh.. I'm old so I don't get too many "FTW's" thrown my way lol. So thanks


----------



## meggyloo123 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Razto9 (Apr 6, 2010)

BigCutie Steph is a hottie not a stick or a celeb


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 6, 2010)

Just finished season three of Big Love on DVD. I kept thinking Ginnifer Goodwin was super hot.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2010)

wow there is something to be said for humility


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2010)

Tooz said:


> wow there is something to be said for humility



I was thinking she didn't realize this was a thread for pictures of celebrities and famous women.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 6, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I was thinking she didn't realize this was a thread for pictures of celebrities and famous women.



For the record that isn't a picture of me, it's Ginnifer Goodwin. I know it's hard to tell, because we look a lot alike, in that I also have a purple shirt.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> For the record that isn't a picture of me, it's Ginnifer Goodwin. I know it's hard to tell, because we look a lot alike, in that I also have a purple shirt.



I laughed.. but then I thought "What if it wasn't sarcasm" lol.. for the record, I wasn't referring to you  But if it was sarcasm, yeah I laughed 

I loved Ginnifer in He's Just Not That Into You. I had such a girl crush on her through the entire movie. She's just too cute. And she's super lucky to get to kiss Justin Long :smitten:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 6, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I laughed.. but then I thought "What if it wasn't sarcasm" lol.. for the record, I wasn't referring to you  But if it was sarcasm, yeah I laughed
> 
> I loved Ginnifer in He's Just Not That Into You. I had such a girl crush on her through the entire movie. She's just too cute. And she's super lucky to get to kiss Justin Long :smitten:



WHAT?! You weren't referring to me?!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice thread 

I dunno why, but I love looking at beautiful women. No wonder people question my sexuality lol


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 9, 2010)

Marilyn Monroe. So incredibly beautiful.










Rose McGowan





Mia Tyler


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 9, 2010)

My favorite plus size model Christina Schmidt. I think she's absolutly stunning!










Bridget Marquardt- Hugh Hefners ex Girlfriend- major girl crush on her for like 3 years (And I really have no good reason for this)





Megan Fox- come on who doesn't think she's hot?









Kelly Monaco- Dancing with the Stars season 1 winner





Those are a few of my girl crushes lol


----------



## disaster117 (Apr 10, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Kelly Monaco- Dancing with the Stars season 1 winner


Wasn't she Sam in General Hospital? Or is she still? Orrrrrrr am I just wrong? If so, HELL YES to her being in this thread. Either way really but I liked her in GH haha


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 10, 2010)

disaster117 said:


> Wasn't she Sam in General Hospital? Or is she still? Orrrrrrr am I just wrong? If so, HELL YES to her being in this thread. Either way really but I liked her in GH haha



I've been watching GH since I was 13 yrs old, and yes she's still on. She's been on for the past 7 years. Sam is one of my favorite characters, easy on the eyes and she's a ride or die bitch - I love it.


----------



## disaster117 (Apr 10, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I've been watching GH since I was 13 yrs old, and yes she's still on. She's been on for the past 7 years. Sam is one of my favorite characters, easy on the eyes and she's a ride or die bitch - I love it.



I watched a good chunk of General Hospital too, and she was also one of my favorites =)

I wanted to cry when her and Jason weren't together. I'm pretty sure I remember that correctly, however I don't know the story line nowadays and I'm sure it's completely changed from what it was like 3 years ago when I stopped watching.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 10, 2010)

disaster117 said:


> I watched a good chunk of General Hospital too, and she was also one of my favorites =)
> 
> I wanted to cry when her and Jason weren't together. I'm pretty sure I remember that correctly, however I don't know the story line nowadays and I'm sure it's completely changed from what it was like 3 years ago when I stopped watching.



I admit to being a GH fan myself (Haven't watched in years either) And yup Kelly Monaco's still on there being sexy as ever 

And from what I know- cuz like I said haven't watched in years- Sam and Jason are together these days. 

One more pic for good measure


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 10, 2010)

That chick from Mythbusters. She's so cute!

Oh, and here is a Norwegian entry:




Conservative Norwegian politican Inger Lise Hansen... she's very controversial here in Norway... too conservative to the left, too moderate for the right. But she knows how to talk her out of any situation!


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Apr 10, 2010)

I have never looked at a woman the way i do KAT VON D... she rocks is soo pretty and stunning, I normally hate tattoo's but she is just so damn sexy and amazing.

Its wierd I dont normally find women at all attractive, but she is just stunning 

View attachment kat-von-d-makeup-line[1].jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 10, 2010)

I just went through this whole post and I know some of them are repeats, but they're MY choices right?

let's do this right.
Mila Kunis, zombie or not, she has my vote!




Christina Hendricks. I think the comment is very positive and appropriate.




Rashida Jones




Tina Fey




and of course Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree about Zooey Deschanel! She's gorgeous! Have you all ever noticed how much she and Katy Perry look alike? They could be sisters! Think they are both gorgeous!










PS. I think this thread is questioning my heterosexual ways in a big way lmao


----------



## _overture (Apr 11, 2010)

haha, do posts from male members qualify?

scarlett johansson, obv. always had a thing for her. 

Deborah Ann Woll, of true blood fame. fair skinned redhead- double win!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 11, 2010)

_overture said:


> haha, do posts from male members qualify?



Welcome. We are now two


----------



## _overture (Apr 11, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Welcome. We are now two



YYYEEESSSSSSS


----------



## ouroboros (Apr 11, 2010)

Ive have a huge girl crush on belly-dancer Rachel Brice


----------



## quackman (Apr 12, 2010)

Leila Sbitani, whose television ad campaign for a local tire store was ubiquitous in Detroit from 1996 to 2002. 

View attachment leila_bio.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hayley Hasselhoff. Yes, Hasselhoff! Daughter of the Hoff himself.





I've had a crush on Nastassja Kinski half my life. She's stunning at any age.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Was just reminded on (for some odd reason) how much I adore this woman:





...I know this isn't Hyde Park... just hope I am not being shot for this:


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 30, 2010)

Catherine O'Hara - I have always and will always find her to be the hottest female celebrity crush on the planet. Just saying.

Alicia Witt - since I was a young thing

Aye, Ellen Page, too.

Anne Bancroft - Fell for her in _Torch Song Trilogy_

Emily Blunt - Anyone ever notice that Katy Perry looks like a "poor man's" Emily Blunt?

Audrey Hepburn - Of course

Zooey Deschanel - Anyone ever notice that Katy Perry looks like a "poor man's" Zooey Deschanel, too?

Angela Lansbury - Yep, I said it.

Pauley Perrette - Or, maybe, just Abby Sciuto; hard to say in this case.

Queen Latifah - <3

Christina Ricci - Anyone remember her _Hello Nasty_ _Rolling Stone_ issue?

Maura Tierney - Aww, _News Radio_, I miss you.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 2, 2010)

Zooey and Emily Deschanel are sisters and Katy Perry is their cousin, nice looking family, eh?  I adore blue eyes, especially with dark hair. /sigh

I'm lately loving on Daneel Harris, Samaire Armstrong, and Melissa McCarthy. They're all terribly pretty with a sharp-eyed, intelligent look about them that doesn't reek of Hollywood smarm despite their immersion in that scene. I can't watch One Tree Hill for the life of me but Mike and Molly is becoming a fixture already even with the odd (and more) tired fat joke.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 2, 2010)

Is Natalie Portman on here? Because she needs to be... can't wait to see her Red Shoes ballet thriller!


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 3, 2010)

Old school hotties

The beautiful and late Sharon Tate!!






Josephine Baker





Tamara Dobson "Cleopatra Jones"





Jacklyn Smith


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> ...I know this isn't Hyde Park... just hope I am not being shot for this:



And the pic went away?
I'll add a different one of her:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> And the pic went away?
> I'll add a different one of her:



Is that Snookie?


----------



## PinkRodery (Oct 3, 2010)

Katherine Moennig
View attachment katherine-moennig-2.jpg

Audrey Tautou
View attachment Da+Vinci+Audrey.jpg

Zooey Deschanel
View attachment 060313_zooey_deschanel_4p_widec1.jpg


Loooove them all. <3


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Is that Snookie?



As a true conservative, even by European standard, I do have some strange attraction toward Bristol Palin. A young MILF from a Republican family, with a bit of rebel attitude... if she gained 100lbs, I'd be on the first plane to Alaska to ask Todd for her hand in marriage.


----------



## PinkRodery (Oct 3, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Zooey and Emily Deschanel are sisters and Katy Perry is their cousin



She's their cousin? Really? Because I've read interviews with Zooey where she says that she dislikes being compared to Katy... yet never mentions any sort of relation.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 3, 2010)

Some are SO not going to agree with me on mine, but... Evs.





















It's all I'm going to post for now :happy:


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's a couple of really nice pictures of Natalie Portman. One of them contains a non-female but let's just pretend Eric Bana's an honorary hot girl _anyway._ 

View attachment natalie portman closer.jpg


View attachment natalie portman eric bana henry8.jpg


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 5, 2010)

PinkRodery said:


> She's their cousin? Really? Because I've read interviews with Zooey where she says that she dislikes being compared to Katy... yet never mentions any sort of relation.



You are very right and I am very wrong.  I'm not sure how I got Perry mixed up with the Deschanels but I'm going to blame it on the same brain cell that remembers her original name, Katheryn Hudson, getting confused with Kate Hudson, and the episode of _Bones_ where Zooey plays Emily's cousin, both inducing a brain fart of epic proportions. /nods


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 8, 2010)

Marloes Coenen.
Maybe some people don't have the same taste, and I do find the fact that she's a fighter sexy, but even if she didn't: I think she's HOTTTTTT lol






:wubu: I like her eyes.. Oh Dutch women.. Oh yeahhh. lol


----------



## calauria (Oct 8, 2010)

Nia Long





Sanaa Lathan





Tatyana Ali


----------



## calauria (Oct 8, 2010)

Keisha Knight-Pulliam






Alek Wek





Gabby Sidibe


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 9, 2010)

calauria said:


> Nia Long
> 
> Sanaa Lathan
> 
> Tatyana Ali





calauria said:


> Keisha Knight-Pulliam
> 
> Alek Wek
> 
> Gabby Sidibe


 
I like the way you think.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2010)

I have to add Julia Roberts for being so un-hollywood and not having surgery to fix her stomach after having children.... I think this is a great pic..


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 16, 2010)

Kate Dillon
















Toni Collette
















Kirsten Vangsness


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 16, 2010)

Insert group photo, of The ladies of Dimenions HERE! Theres way to many to list, but it needed to be said


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 16, 2010)

I agree with all the Zooey Deschanel comments.. I <3 her.. I even named my cat after her.. seriously, I did.

ETA:


Dmitra said:


> Zooey and Emily Deschanel are sisters and Katy Perry is their cousin, nice looking family, eh?



This is blowing my mind.. I didn't know they're related.. and I clicked on that link for Emily & I was like omg it's that girl from Bones.. I love that show! & her character!


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 17, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I agree with all the Zooey Deschanel comments.. I <3 her.. I even named my cat after her.. seriously, I did.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> This is blowing my mind.. I didn't know they're related.. and I clicked on that link for Emily & I was like omg it's that girl from Bones.. I love that show! & her character!



Oh dear! A few posts down from that I said (paraphrased) that I was wrong about that. Sorry to perpetuate a myth!  They do look like they should be related, though, no?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, it's okay! I didn't completely read through the page. But yeah they really do look alike!


----------



## mccormick (Oct 18, 2010)

tattoo's are a turn on

_kat Von D_









_Pin up girls =)))_


















_Random_


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 19, 2010)

I can never have enough Kat. Love the SG pictures too. :]


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 19, 2010)

My girl Kim, she's my favorite!! 

View attachment KIM.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have an unhealthy obsession with _Inglourious Basterds_, and saw it for the 12th time last night. Melanie Laurent is pretty hot.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 16, 2010)

I used to roll my eyes at all the Emma Watson fanboys.

But then she chopped off her hair.






Lovely. A huge improvement.


----------



## KFD (Nov 16, 2010)

I am sure katy perry and ke$ha have both been mentioned already. NJdoll, why did you leave curvage?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 16, 2010)

kari byron (girl from mythbusters)











<3 :wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm a hopeless romantic, and she's played some of the best parts.... :blush:


----------



## NJDoll (Nov 18, 2010)

KFD said:


> I am sure katy perry and ke$ha have both been mentioned already. NJdoll, why did you leave curvage?



Hey sorry i forgot to check this thread, sorry for the late response. I left curvage due to someone getting my password, I want it back though


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know how to put a pic of my desktop online, but this is my background photo:






You get one point if you know her name
You get 101 points if you know why I love this pic


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I don't know how to put a pic of my desktop online, but this is my background photo:
> 
> You get one point if you know her name
> You get 101 points if you know why I love this pic



Bristol Palin and... baby weight?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

One point for the name, the other was wrong though.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> One point for the name, the other was wrong though.



I figured.  She's basically slender in the pic anyway other than a teeny tiny tummy.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 27, 2010)

Bristol really is a pretty lady. I'm voting that it's because she's not afraid to eat in public, lol.

Orange Mage... Emma looks absolutely lovely with her short hair :wubu: She reminds me of Wynona Ryder. But more elegant.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I figured.  She's basically slender in the pic anyway other than a teeny tiny tummy.



You are on something with what you write... but I am looking for that one thing... Lol. I am a conservative FA, if you haven't noticed


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> You are on something with what you write... but I am looking for that one thing... Lol. I am a conservative FA, if you haven't noticed



Cuz she's dressed appropriate and not like a hoe like all the celebs her age?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Bristol really is a pretty lady. I'm voting that it's because she's not afraid to eat in public, lol.



Carla get's the 101points She gave the right answer


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Carla get's the 100 points She gave the right answer



Weeeee! **does a dance** Haha!

I like that Bristol isn't all about flaunting herself, though. I'm glad DWTS gave her more confidence, but she really does have a rockin' bod. She doesn't have to flaunt it, either, which is awesome


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Weeeee! **does a dance** Haha!
> 
> I like that Bristol isn't all about flaunting herself, though. I'm glad DWTS gave her more confidence, but she really does have a rockin' bod. She doesn't have to flaunt it, either, which is awesome



I love Bristol Palin. Really, I do. Lol, I adore the fact that she doesn't mind eating a cheeseburger in public. I love the fact she seems confident with her body, despite "being chubby" in terms of DWS.

So, are there anybody from Alaska here? I need to get in touch with a dude called Todd...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Bristol looked the best _because_ of her curves. I may not like her mom's side of the political spectrum, but that isn't Bristol, lol. She's a tough cookie


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I think Bristol looked the best _because_ of her curves. I may not like her mom's side of the political spectrum, but that isn't Bristol, lol. She's a tough cookie



I am a right-wing conservative, but I just can't stand Sarah Palin. Or any Tea-Party member.
But I adore Bristol... I like the fact she doesn't want to loose weight because of the lbs she put on by having a baby, and she isn't afraid of eating in public.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I love Bristol Palin. Really, I do. Lol, I adore the fact that she doesn't mind eating a cheeseburger in public.



except... she's eating a salad. Not a cheeseburger. Just sayin.'


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Missy Higgins <3


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 29, 2010)

Heather Peace...:wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 29, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I'm a hopeless romantic, and she's played some of the best parts.... :blush:





Love Actually was on this past weekend too... love that movie!


----------



## toni (Nov 29, 2010)

My two girl crushes are Kate Winslet and Jennifer Love Hewitt. 

View attachment KateWinslet-Original.jpg


View attachment jennifer-love-hewitt-nails.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> except... she's eating a salad. Not a cheeseburger. Just sayin.'



She ate the cheeseburger first! The salad... who cares abot that one


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 30, 2010)

And you know this _how_?  LOL


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I don't know how to put a pic of my desktop online, but this is my background photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally was going to guess the girl who played Kaylee in Firefly for a second.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 5, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And you know this _how_?  LOL



I stalk her.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm sad right now that my mother has decided to throw her ass to the wind with the notion that bad mouthing one child to another will reunite her children in a harmonious cluster. Quite the opposite has happened, but she wont acknowledge it, because she...is never wrong. Remember, "Children are seen not heard and they never grow up to have an opinion against their parents." 

Yeah, right mom.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 5, 2010)

Ooooops! Wrong thread...:doh: I clicked the wrong thread button; sorry folks; disregard and carry on!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 1, 2011)

Helene Bøksle, Norwegian singer


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 1, 2011)

She might already be on here, but more pictures of her can only make the world a happier place. 

Ellen Page :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 2, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Helene Bøksle, Norwegian singer



Hard to disagree with you there.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 2, 2011)

willowmoon said:


> Hard to disagree with you there.



...And she has a powerful voice too! But she mainly sings in Norwegian.


----------



## Knox91 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great thread, so fun! It's so difficult to move on without adding your own...
Erika Christensen, Katy Mixon and Sara Rue all do it for me! 

View attachment EC.jpg


View attachment KM.jpg


View attachment SR.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 4, 2011)

Mia Tyler





Scarlett Johansson





Gwen Stefani





Emily Blunt


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 25, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> kari byron (girl from mythbusters)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes yes yes and so many more times yes.



Alicia Rose said:


> I totally was going to guess the girl who played Kaylee in Firefly for a second.



Jewel Staite, though like many celebs I think she looks better IC as Kaylee than IRL.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 25, 2011)

All good choices guys, they are all beautiful women.


----------



## hegotgame88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Crystal Renn....STUNNING 

View attachment crystal-before.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 25, 2011)

Sharon Tate, not a BBW, but had the most gorgeous face! 

http://sharon.sweetgiggles.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=51&pos=6

Raven Symone



So adorable!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 26, 2011)

a few girls i might go 'skinny' for;






zoë kravitz. all time number one.






maya deren.






hope sandoval.






pj harvey


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 26, 2011)

Karen Gillan makes the world go roooound.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 26, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Karen Gillan makes the world go roooound.



No clue who she is but she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Oirish (Jan 26, 2011)

Fluffy51888 said:


> She might already be on here, but more pictures of her can only make the world a happier place.
> 
> Ellen Page :wubu:



Agreed. She's super cute.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 26, 2011)

hegotgame88 said:


> Crystal Renn....STUNNING



What an icredibly sexy woman! I've seen her before bit never knew her name. Looking online I saw pics of her as a "plus-size" model and also some of her looking quite skinny. There were magazine covers with her on it about embracing her curves and other pics titled that she's now skinny. I'm curious if you know her story at all. Was she a skinny model that gained a little or a smaller plus-size model that lost weight? It would be a shame to see such a beautiful, curvy woman fall prey to the stereotypes of the fashion world again. I think she rather looks like Monica Belushi in this pic.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 26, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Karen Gillan makes the world go roooound.



I love her just for this picture. She's adorable and there's something about that hair...


----------



## PigPen (Jan 26, 2011)

don't know if you guys know this hottie. it's Elke the Stallion. She is a model, internet star, and has been in hundreds of rap videos. couldn't imagine why. hah. this woman is beyond words for me. i can't tell you how much i want her. 

View attachment Elke-17_538.jpg


View attachment Elke_the_Stallion_4.jpg


View attachment Elke_The_Stallion_40.jpg


View attachment stallion-elke.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 26, 2011)

furious styles said:


> a few girls i might go 'skinny' for;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zoe is absolutely beautiful in this picture. But of course if your father is Lenny Kravitz and your grandma is Roxie Roker, you are bound to have gorgeous offspring! 



hegotgame88 said:


> Crystal Renn....STUNNING



Crystal Renn is one of my favorite plus sized models!




PigPen said:


> don't know if you guys know this hottie. it's Elke the Stallion. She is a model, internet star, and has been in hundreds of rap videos. couldn't imagine why. hah. this woman is beyond words for me. i can't tell you how much i want her.



I'd hit it!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 26, 2011)

The most beautiful chef on the Food Network!





My girl crush with a lovely face





Still hot





Can't forget her, she's the Queen Bee! 









RIP


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 26, 2011)

Hot as fire...


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 26, 2011)

Bryce Howard Dallas... she's so deliciously vulpine. :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## PigPen (Jan 26, 2011)

hey happyface, i think you and i have the same taste in women! wow, those booties are amazing. i could spend an entire day with some baby oil massaging those. wow wow wow


----------



## Oirish (Jan 26, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Bryce Howard Dallas... she's so deliciously vulpine. :wubu:



Agreed. Opie's little girl is smoking hot! But then I've a thing for red heads.


----------



## Deven (Jan 26, 2011)

Pauley Perrette, aka Abby from NCIS:





Cote De Pablo, aka Ziva David from NCIS:





Cristina Scabbia from Lacuna Coil (band)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 27, 2011)

PigPen said:


> hey happyface, i think you and i have the same taste in women! wow, those booties are amazing. i could spend an entire day with some baby oil massaging those. wow wow wow



I appreciate the voluptuous female form!


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jan 27, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Bryce Howard Dallas... she's so deliciously vulpine. :wubu:



I was totally going to post her earlier, but forgot to.
excellent taste in women, lady.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 27, 2011)

Y'know, aside from the fake'n'bake and the drinking problem (WHAT'S LEFT hurr durr), I'm a Snooki fan; she's pretty!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 27, 2011)

More eye candy




Malia Michele




Vida Guerra


----------



## RJ20 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jenna Scott

http://thejennascott.com/Images/6.jpg


----------



## radman (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## radman (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.divasofdestruction.co.uk/images/news-pics/1015_1286826807.jpg 

View attachment images.jpeg


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 31, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Pauley Perrette, aka Abby from NCIS:



Oh, me oh my.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 31, 2011)

Simply gorgeous


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Bryce Howard Dallas... she's so deliciously vulpine. :wubu:



Was she the one in Lady in the Water?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 5, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was she the one in Lady in the Water?



She was indeed. And The Village.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> She was indeed. And The Village.



Ahhhhh I like her. Apparently M. Night Shamalyan does, too


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to give props to my hispanic peeps.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 5, 2011)

:wubu:


----------



## hegotgame88 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mia Amber Davis 

View attachment mia.jpg


----------



## Mozz (Feb 8, 2011)

I got a thing for America Ferrera







&&

Beth Ditto


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 19, 2011)

So on another forum someone posted this woman who wants to be a ring girl for the UFC when they have their card in Brazil. Her name is Carol Dias.












I know Brazil has some gorgeous women but holy crap.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 19, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Helene Bøksle, Norwegian singer



I have to mention this beauty again














She was one of the finalist in the recent Eurovision contest here in Norway. She didn't win, though. But still... look at her... she is gorgeous!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 20, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Bryce Howard Dallas... she's so deliciously vulpine. :wubu:



I'd do her . . . if she looked more like YOU!!!


----------



## Deacone (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my Maggie Q, please get into my bed, even if I don't swing that way - i want to eat you alive.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh Adele....let me count the ways....


1. Redhead
2. Big arse
3. PERFECT skin
4. wicked laugh/sense of humour (look up interviews)
5. well....the voice, obviously




I want to BE her. 

View attachment AdeleAdkins.jpg


View attachment Adel-worried-her-new-album-flops.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 21, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Oh Adele....let me count the ways....
> 
> 
> 1. Redhead
> ...



SNAP! I can't decide if I want to be Adele, or just want to be her best friend. But I actually love her. I just got tickets to see her in concert, and I've never seen her live before. It's not 'til September but I'm excited already!


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 22, 2011)

I watched the movie Karma Sutra and these two are so beautiful. I tend to focus more on facial beauty.

Indira Varma






Sarita Choudhury, love her!!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 22, 2011)

She is so beautiful and voluptuous. I love her smile.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

The Minogue sisters. Yes please. lol


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know this girl, but she is beautiful. Rep for Jamaica!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Feb 27, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Oh Adele....let me count the ways....
> 
> 
> 1. Redhead
> ...



She is simply stunning. I love her. 



Gingembre said:


> SNAP! I can't decide if I want to be Adele, or just want to be her best friend. But I actually love her. I just got tickets to see her in concert, and I've never seen her live before. It's not 'til September but I'm excited already!



Oh you're gonna have a blast!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 1, 2011)

Jessica Lee Rose. Yay random youtube videos! Also, looking for a good image on Google, I realized why this girl stands out to me: very similar facial features to another hot chick,






...Jennifer Morrison!

Edit: Incidentally, they also sound alike...


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 10, 2011)

Rest in Peace Tammi! 

The best Motown Singer! She was so cute and sassy! My singing idol.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 17, 2011)

Fluvia! Hot mami!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 19, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Fluvia! Hot mami!



Pretty girl, lovely:eat2: and very photogenic, and if I were a hot, well established, str8 male- or if i were doing chicks again- I'd want to get into some body worship. I love strong yet feminine, smooth, long sexy legs on a dame. I got that from my dad I guess. And I've a fetish for long tresses on a beautiful gal. Playing with it or brushing it soothes and stirs me subtly.

But her name slays me. FLUVIA. Does it mean something from wherever she's from? Cuz if I heard the name Fluvia, well, it sounds like a name of a small, untainted island near Bermuda. *Or an STI you need to get shots for at the ob/ gyn at a free clinic. LOL.:happy: I keed, I keed!  *

Doctor: "I regret to tell you that you, Bonifah, but you contracted _Fluvia_ from unprotected sex. But you can get get a salve from over the counter at the pharmacy to clear that up in 6-10 weeks.":doh: LmAo.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 19, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I don't know this girl, but she is beautiful. Rep for Jamaica!



Okay, I wanna go to Jamaica now, mon! Who needs Red Stripe & "herbal cigarettes" when you've got a gorgeous woman in a almost sheer, wet, red shirt that promotes Jamaica beautifully? Best advert/ promo for a tropical getaway. I'm sold.:bow:

thx for sharing w/ the rest of the class, happyface! you rock!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 5, 2011)

Blast from the Past post





Pamela Sue Martin





Danielle Fishel





Samantha Fox





Tiffani-Amber Thiessen





Sherilyn Fenn


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2011)

I approve Danielle Fishel - always had a lil girl crush on her when I was watching Boy Meets World. I loved that show.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 5, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I approve Danielle Fishel - always had a lil girl crush on her when I was watching Boy Meets World. I loved that show.



She'll always be Topanga for me. Like she is for everybody else who grew up watching "Boy Meets World".


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 24, 2012)

Liddy Huntsman






Helene Boksle


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 24, 2012)

View attachment sanaalathan1.jpg


I posted this pic in another thread, but Sanaa Lathan, the lead actress in "Alien Vs. Predator", is just gorgeous.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 25, 2012)

Sara Ramirez is just breathtaking.

Anyone watch Grey's Anatomy? Hubba hubba. I have the hots for Callie man.  

View attachment sararamirez.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2012)

To add to the Karen Gillan post, here's another Who-babe!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 25, 2012)

...

Merideth Viera.

...

So Portuguese MILFs make me hot.

...

DON'T JUDGE ME!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2012)

Totally forgot about Mae Whitman.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 26, 2012)

I <3 <3 <3 Adele!!






I love her as Callie on Grey's Anatomy!! She is so beautiful and makes me want to someday name my daughter Calliope and call her Callie!






Emily Blunt is so adorable!






Mia Tyler is so hot it's ridiculous!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 26, 2012)

Riot Games' Nikasaur (aka Nika Harper)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 28, 2012)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Riot Games' Nikasaur (aka Nika Harper)



Metal Sona! O_O Hawt. lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 28, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> Metal Sona! O_O Hawt. lol



Yep! *sigh* Unfortunately, she's engaged, so no more silly fantasies. = P


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 12, 2012)

Honda Housey. I'm not posting the lewd pics from SI, but habadahabadahabadabhabda lol


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 22, 2012)

Alison Sudol, the singer of A Fine Frenzy...and Emilia Clarke, best known for her role in Game of Thrones. So so gorgeous.


----------



## Omega (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 22, 2012)

Victoria08 said:


> Alison Sudol, the singer of A Fine Frenzy...and Emilia Clarke, best known for her role in Game of Thrones. So so gorgeous.



I see you like your women vulpine or square-jawed. I agree with your tastes!


----------



## Nenona (Jul 30, 2012)

Nella of TGWTG.com





(she's the cutie on the right)

There's also a few other lady nerds that I've crushed on, but they tend to be rare, few, and far between.
I don't usually go for actresses, instead I'm more interested in the characters they play and the general personality they have.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't roll that way. But if I did, I totally would wash her dishes.....

http://youtu.be/xn6XzH60oxU


----------



## mimosa (Aug 8, 2012)

*Love me some Gwen Stefani...:wubu:
View attachment 103909

*


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mayara Russi, right, the hottest model working today.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 6, 2013)

My women of hotness

Melanie Lynskey 





Lisa Loeb





Sara Rue before her weight loss (I think she's too skinny now)





and even though I'm not really into blondes.... I wouldn't kick her out of my bed.
Kirsten Vangsness


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 6, 2013)

Going through some of the archives on this... It reminded me of a few more:

I am absolutely in love with this woman. I think she's sexy, divine, demure, and has a fucking phenomenal voice:

Imelda May









Bif Naked
Just a Moment of Weakness


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 6, 2013)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Riot Games' Nikasaur (aka Nika Harper)



This is amazing. <3 Sona is my main, that's why I love it.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 6, 2013)

Just some more I think are hot, that i haven't seen posted here yet...

Natalie Maines (Dixie Chicks)
Especially when she's thicker, with darker hair






Charlotte Church (singer/celtic)


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've always had a girl crush on Raven.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll always been big admirers of Natasha Bedingfield and Joss Stone 

View attachment nbgaa1110.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 10, 2013)

Joss Stone is friggen hot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *Love me some Gwen Stefani...:wubu:
> View attachment 103909
> 
> *



I love her, too- she's pure class :bow:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 14, 2013)

Lindsey Stirling


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 17, 2013)

Brittany Howard. Lead singer and guitarist from the band Alabama Shakes.

She's big, beautiful, unique and ohhhhh can she SANG (and no that's not a typo)!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 11, 2013)

(On the right)
Miriam Nakamoto. Besides being one of the greatest female kickboxers in American history, she is pretty hawt in my opinion. lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 23, 2013)

Alison Brie!

Just love her! :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 26, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> Honda Housey. I'm not posting the lewd pics from SI, but habadahabadahabadabhabda lol



She looks much like Jessica Biel!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 27, 2013)

SprocketRocket said:


> She looks much like Jessica Biel!



I think more like Julia Stiles (Which is who she gets often):






Somewhat similar facial structure and smile though. Not a huge amount of similarity in my opinion.
(Both of them are hotzorz lol)


----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 27, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> I think more like Julia Stiles (Which is who she gets often):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That may be, but I am always flummoxed by how Biel looks in certain outfits. A fav of mine!

Also, look at the cheekbones, picture how the picture you posted would look if lips were closed, general face.. I see it. Do you?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> I think more like Julia Stiles (Which is who she gets often):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ronda looks abit like Kate Hudson too I think. But I can see Jessica Biel too. I think Ronda can have a lot of look alikes lol. And love a female fighter always.


----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 27, 2013)

Noelle Scaggs from Fitz and The Tantrums. There are better pictures of her and from their videos, but here she is!


----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 28, 2013)

Some more of Ms. Scaggs from Fitz and the Tantrums. 

And here is the video I refer to, titled _Out Of My league_  Her best part is right around 1:50. :wubu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4mbxaa3XL8










I see a lot of Rihanna in the above picture


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 12, 2013)

I adore her.


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2014)

I have such a girl crush on Miranda Kerr! She is so dang cute!!
I love to watch her interviews as she just seems so down to earth, self confident and really knows who she is and what she wants out of life


----------

